# 1979 Spitfire 5



## rmwill (Mar 22, 2014)

Just acquired:  1979 Spitfire 5.  Date of birth 05/17/1979.  Mechanically perfect, cosmetically challenged. Should I repaint/powder coat it, or leave it as is?

Who made the drivetrain components?

Slideshow:
http://s1272.photobucket.com/user/rmwill/slideshow/1979 Schwinn Spitfire 5


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Mar 22, 2014)

*Spitfire*

Clean it ...leave it original..it is worth more with original paint and components...


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 22, 2014)

I like your workspace in front of the china hutch!


----------



## rmwill (Mar 22, 2014)

Bachelor pad in the Michigan winter.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 22, 2014)

The correct drivetrain componets would be the Positron by Shimano. 

Positron II derailleur
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=181345110613


Stem shifter and cable
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=281138918745

The correct chainring is the 5 speed clover with the tight knurling around the center hole.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 22, 2014)

leave it be


----------



## rmwill (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks.  Any chance Schwinn used the GT120 for any reason on my bike?  It looks like it has never been messed with.  Is it worth replacing it with the positron stuff?


----------



## rhenning (Mar 23, 2014)

The original Positron system broke (most did) and whom ever fixed it used a derailleur they had.  In this case a GT120.  It probably will work better and longer with the original derailleur if you want it as a rider.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2014)

The GT-120 was used on the lightweights during that time and earlier. None of the Cruisiers used that derailleur though. The Positron components can be found fairly cheap but the cable comes with a killer price if you go with a NOS piece.


----------



## rmwill (Mar 23, 2014)

Got it.  I plan to ride it hard.  Whats up with the chain ring though? It seems like a BMX part. 



rhenning said:


> The original Positron system broke (most did) and whom ever fixed it used a derailleur they had.  In this case a GT120.  It probably will work better and longer with the original derailleur if you want it as a rider.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 23, 2014)

rmwill said:


> Got it.  I plan to ride it hard.  Whats up with the chain ring though? It seems like a BMX part.




The ring on your Cruiser is the small ring from a late 60's and on 10 speed Varsity, Conti etc.. It was also used by the BMX guys. It will give you a lower gear range over the standard 5 speed 46 tooth clover which is nice for "real" off road riding.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 23, 2014)

I have some NOS Positron rear derailleurs. I might have some other positron stuff too. If it was my bike, I'd put a Suntour thumb shifter and a Suntour VGT Luxe on it. I agree with the other guys, just clean, clean polish, wax and grease.


----------



## cyberpaull (Mar 27, 2014)

*That is a nice find*

Just give it a great cleaning. The paint is only original once. You can just replace the decals. Here is my 1978 Schwinn Klunker 5.


----------



## rmwill (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful bike!


----------



## greenephantom (Mar 29, 2014)

I'll second the notion of dropping a friction style thumb shifter on it. Much more practical than the stem shifter. Personally, I've never found the Positron stuff to be all that great, but that's just my opinion. If you do plan to get a bit gnarly with it and aren't overly concerned about originality, you might want to consider replacing the stock brake levers with some early moto-style mountain bike brake levers. Bit more leverage and braking power. The rear drum brakes on these never seemed all that powerful, plus you lose some braking power with all the "smoosh" created by the 5 or 6 feet of cable housing. The "smoosh" can be minimized if you use an early mountain bike oversized brake cable. Anyway, nice score.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rmwill (Mar 29, 2014)

Cleaned up and decals applied.


----------



## Muleman121 (Mar 29, 2014)

*Positron*

I understand that some of Suntour's derailleur equipment is the best for dependability. I have a Klunker 5 also and have been riding it about once a week for over a year and not being all that easy on things either, and have had no problems with it at all. at least collect all the original Positron stuff and keep it with the bike. In the years to come, you know the stuff will become harder to find and up go the prices. I have a complete spare setup just for that reason. Just saying.....


----------

